
Calculate Coinbase cryptocurrency ROI in 60 seconds - chanfest22
https://www.cointracker.io/blog/coinbase-roi
======
verdverm
I feel like this is better done in the head. It is at least a good measure for
where your mental math skills are

To calc roughly, divide current value by what you put in

